# Welche IPTV-/SAT-Receiver für 1&1 IPTV



## INU.ID (11. Mai 2017)

*Welche IPTV-/SAT-Receiver für 1&1 IPTV*

Moin.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

* Welche IPTV-Receiver funktionieren definitiv mit dem 1&1 IPTV (provided by Telekom)?*

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Kombi-Receiver, also mit SAT- und IPTV-Funktion, gerne auch mit mehr als einem SAT-Tuner (damit man ggf. aufnehmen und was anderes anschauen kann). Gibts da überhaupt was? Können vielleicht sogar die meisten SAT-Receiver mit LAN-Anschluß auch IPTV?

Danke schon mal für Vorschläge. 

Weitermachen.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche IPTV-/SAT-Receiver für 1&1 IPTV*

Langsam, nicht so viele auf einmal.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche IPTV-/SAT-Receiver für 1&1 IPTV*

Hm, gibts hier im Forum echt keine Telekom/1&1 IPTV-Konsumenten? Oder ist mein Thread irgendwie unsichtbar?  

Früher konnte man bei 1&1 zum IPTV gleich mehrere Receiver bestellen, das wurde allerdings vor ein paar Wochen geändert. Jetzt gibts nur noch einen Receiver. Man darf aber quasi beliebige Receiver parallel betreiben (hier limitiert lediglich die Bandbreite des Internetz-Zuganges), ergo sollte es doch eigentlich eine ganze Menge IPTV-User geben, die alternative Receiver für ihr Telekom/1&1-TV nutzen. 

...


----------



## chaotium (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche IPTV-/SAT-Receiver für 1&1 IPTV*

Ich hab von Digital Devices das Octopus NET V2, Das hängt an einem Quaddro LNB.
Von dem SAT- IP Wandler geht es dann ins Netzwerk und dort kann ich dann mittels DVB Viewer drauf zugreifen.
Allerdings habe ich kein Bezahl TV


----------



## INU.ID (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche IPTV-/SAT-Receiver für 1&1 IPTV*

Hey, danke schon mal für deine Antwort. ^^

Einen Sat>IP-Server werd ich mir demnächst auch noch zulegen, da reicht ja schon zb. ein "Xoro HRS 2670" für 30€. Aber dieser Receiver kann zb. bzgl. IPTV nur als "Sat auf IP Server" genutzt werden, nicht als Client (er kann also Sat2IP ins LAN ausstrahlen, aber nicht empfangen). Und mir geht es ja primär um den Empfang von Internet-TV ala 1&1 TV by Telekom. Ergo brauche ich einen IPTV-Receiver, der in der Lage ist das IP-TV der Telekom bzw. von 1&1 wiedergeben zu können.

Und da bzgl. Receiver viele Hersteller/Händler schon mit "IPTV" werben, wenn zb. Zattoo o.ä. drauf läuft, ist es gar nicht so einfach ein Abspielgerät zu finden, welches "richtiges" IPTV (wie von der Telekom oder 1&1) abspielen kann.


----------

